# insufficient priveleges



## Pjays666 (24 Sep 2014)

I have just been looking at classified and member services but it says you have insufficient privileges to post in this thread. Can anyone tell me why please?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2014)

See
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/disclaimer-and-rules-please-read-before-posting.165801/


----------



## Pjays666 (24 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> See
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/disclaimer-and-rules-please-read-before-posting.165801/


Thanks I read that before posting, I have been a member for 2 years and made numerous posts and replies since then??????


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

I think it will be a case of something in the forum software needing a gentle 'tweak' from @Shaun to get it to work properly!


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

Try now - I'd missed some settings on some of the new forums.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

Told you so!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

PS I had been thinking about getting back into programming, but a quick look at the complexity of some of the forum software files has made me think twice about it!


----------



## Pjays666 (24 Sep 2014)

Seems okay now thanks guys and @ColinJ hope to see u on another of your organised rides by next year.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

Pjays666 said:


> Seems okay now thanks guys and @ColinJ hope to see u on another of your organised rides by next year.


I'm hoping to do another ride to Glasson Dock at the end of March in 2015 since this year's ride was so successful. Watch the informal rides forum around the end of February for details!


----------



## Pjays666 (24 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm hoping to do another ride to Glasson Dock at the end of March in 2015 since this year's ride was so successful. Watch the informal rides forum around the end of February for details!


Will do thanks for the heads up and look forward to it


----------



## nellsbellzz (25 Sep 2014)

Pjays666 said:


> I have just been looking at classified and member services but it says you have insufficient privileges to post in this thread. Can anyone tell me why please?


 hi i am having same problem what do i do

cheers nells


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2014)

nellsbellzz said:


> hi i am having same problem what do i do
> 
> cheers nells



As per the READ ME sticky:

_Newly registered members _cannot_ see this forum. Members with a few posts _can_ see it. Members who've been here a while can _see the forum and threads_. And members who've been here longer can post to offer their services._

You haven't been here long enough to post in the member services forum yet. The post button will appear once you have been.


----------

